# I need a good site to get tools from



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.toolup.com/

You can check this site out.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Lefty:

There is nothing like a good relationship with your local supplier. (well there are some things but as a working electrician) I bought my First Kleins from a supplier I still deal with, though only one original employee is left. You don't want out of town guys doing your work, why buy your tools out of town.

Though I think this local relationship is changing as locals are bought out by national chains....HD trys for a share of the market....On Line suppliers...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're buying them all at once, Ideal and Klein both have "kits", so to speak, that you can get a pretty good deal on, versus piece meal.


----------



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't rule out E-Bay...I've gotten some great prices on Klein tools, Greenlee Slug-Busters etc. from there.

Just a thought.


----------



## buck (Mar 1, 2007)

*Go to the flea market*

I found brand new Klein linesmans and dikes(still in the package) for $15 as well as good deals on many other tools and gadgets at a flea market in my area.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Have you asked your job if they have a tool purchase program? Many employers will allow you to charge up to a certain amount at the supply house in their name. They take it out of your check a bit at a time, each week. Employers that have this "benefit" don't always advertise the fact, lest it be abused. Worth an ask, anyhow.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We supply a starter kit for oue helpers/apprentices, if they stay it is a minor cost for good help, if they leave, for what ever reason, the tools are mine.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 15, 2007)

brian john said:


> Lefty:
> 
> There is nothing like a good relationship with your local supplier. (well there are some things but as a working electrician) I bought my First Kleins from a supplier I still deal with, though only one original employee is left. You don't want out of town guys doing your work, why buy your tools out of town.
> 
> Though I think this local relationship is changing as locals are bought out by national chains....HD trys for a share of the market....On Line suppliers...


actually, Im very good friends with a man named Chuck Cannon of Tecot Electrical Supply in Newark DE. I might have to talk to him....


----------



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

It never hurts to be friendly with all the supply house employees...

What exactly do you need??

Buy quality stuff, durable and warrantied is the way to go.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> actually, Im very good friends with a man named Chuck Cannon of Tecot Electrical Supply in Newark DE. I might have to talk to him....


 
I just finished a job in Newark at CSC...Used Tecot for our supplies.


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

2 things you dont scrimp on.. tools and boots. they both help make you money. and if either one is sub standard it will only cost you job performance. and maybe even a job.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

HCECalaska said:


> 2 things you don't scrimp on.. tools and boots. they both help make you money. and if either one is sub standard it will only cost you job performance. and maybe even a job.


Good boots. I never scrimp on boots. Makes all the difference in the world between comfortable and miserable.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 15, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Good boots. I never scrimp on boots. Makes all the difference in the world between comfortable and miserable.


yes. Steel toe, big heel.

If you work residential, don't get boots with deep tread. It will only track mud.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 15, 2007)

ok, heres the list of tools i need
(ignore all marks and stuff. I need everything on the list)


----------



## buck (Mar 1, 2007)

No linesman pliers required?:001_huh:


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

you should get the klein 2000 series offset dikes, and linesmans pliers 9".. they are high carbon steel and will last and stay sharp forever. a little more cost but more than worth it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

NO VOLTAGE TESTER.......... While you should not be exposed TO ANY LIVE WIRES. You should still have a wiggy style solenoid tester.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

HCECalaska said:


> you should get the klein 2000 series offset dikes, and linesmans pliers 9".. they are high carbon steel and will last and stay sharp forever. a little more cost but more than worth it.


Agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

Hell, I have a Solenoid tester w/case and leads if you want it....I don't use it and haven't for years...I think it's an Ideal


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 15, 2007)

this isn't normal electrical work!!!!!!!!

Its building automation:thumbsup:

check it out here http://tri-mgroup.com/building.htm


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Electrical work is electrical work. There's no such thing as normal. 

Now, queit down. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Lefty and your point is???

What's normal? I hardly do what is considered normal, by most electricians. But I own Klein's and a wiggy. And when in a heart beat you need to switch modes you are ready. Kleins and a wiggy are mandatory.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 15, 2007)

i feel dumb saying this.....

whats a wiggy


----------



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

Wiggy was actually a brand name of solenoid based voltage testers. Most people call any type of solenoid voltage tester "Wiggy" for some reason.

They're simple, but will tell you if live current is present in a circuit, possibly avoiding a nasty shock or a trip to the ER and Mr Defribulator


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 15, 2007)

ok. I found ALL of my tool needs on www.mytoolstore.com

I got decent prices for the stuff. I think I got a really good deal on the tool pouch and belt.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 15, 2007)

brian john said:


> Lefty and your point is???
> 
> What's normal? I hardly do what is considered normal, by most electricians. But I own Klein's and a wiggy. And when in a heart beat you need to switch modes you are ready. Kleins and a wiggy are mandatory.



When i say normal, i mean running wire, installing devices and making up panels.

wait a sec......

thats exactly what I'll be doing anyway (d'oh)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

My Wiggy:

Actually Wiggy is Square D's name for this tester, mine is a Knopp.












And now for a Wiggy


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I thought that collecting Wiggy's would be neat, because they have changed over the years. I got one at a yard sale, an especially old one, that says "Wiggington Industries" on it. I guess Square D must have bought them out, and shortened it to "Wiggy".


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Eaton OWNS........

Seimens OWNS.........

Group Schinder OWNS........

GE OWNS.............

Not much left to buy.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Acme tools is good for portable power tools.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Acme tools is good for portable power tools.


This thread is from 2007. :bangin:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> This thread is from 2007. :bangin:



Just trying to relive the good ole days.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Just trying to relive the good ole days.:thumbup::laughing:


I can tell. :blink: :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Acme tools is good for portable power tools.


 Recommended by Wile.E. Coyote! :laughing:


----------

